# 120cm - Cuspidated Jungle



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

This is an aquascape I created over winter 2007.

I really enjoyed watching this mature and the eclectic mix of SE Asian fish and plants provided many lost hours of wonder.

It was also nice to see that I can turn my hand to more complex layouts, as typically my aquascaping style is relatively clean-cut.

Cheers.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

WOW! This tank looks great, George!


----------



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

another nice tank George! Is this a contest entry? I like how the wood coming up and the rock formation is pretty well centered, but the small foreground plant in front draws your eye slightly to the right making the scape look not too symetric. Great job as usual!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very beautiful. Wouldn't you love to live in a place like that?!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

love it!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks, everyone!



fish dork said:


> Is this a contest entry?


Not ADA. Maybe AGA though... I've got five to choose from.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

can we see the other 4?


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

bratyboy2 said:


> can we see the other 4?


One is here - http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/50435-120cm-harlequins-haven.html

My 60cm opti-white is going into the ADA contest and PFK magazine so I'm not putting it online yet. Here's an idea though - http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/blog.php?blogid=175

You can see my 30cm here, it looks much better now a few weeks on, but I'm waiting for it to be published in PFK before putting the full 'scape online - http://www.tropica.dk/article.asp?type=aquaristic&id=855

My 80cm is here - http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=101600

Cheers.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Stunning, absolutely beautiful. I especially like the pic of the gourami.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i think im going to love the second one if its where the little girl is giving the plants a feed.


----------



## iek (Feb 7, 2007)

I saw all of your aquariums, great work, what i'm wondering is how do you achieve so algae clean plants, rocks etc.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks, all!



iek said:


> I saw all of your aquariums, great work, what i'm wondering is how do you achieve so algae clean plants, rocks etc.


Appropriate light and nutrients, good filtration (2 big externals), regular maintenance, lots of Amano shrimp and otos.


----------

